

You're receiving this email because you've added Google Authorship markup - jmount
https://plus.google.com/113174802278825610073/posts/GabYYHNdb4U

======
jmount
Here are just a few of the issues. I don't have any "email about more features
of Google+ checked" (or if they are checked Google changed them, not me). This
email does not have the CAN-SPAM act unsubscribe links at the bottom (cropped
here, but it isn't in the original). And I didn't add any Google identifies to
the page in question. So while this page is mine it is attributed to me
through some link or text property that a third party can likely spoof causing
bad pages to also be attributed to me in Google searches.

